# Missing Library, Map, Edit, etc. menu module



## PJM (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello,
I work on LR CC on a Mac. After having imported some pictures my module bar (Library, Edit, Map etc.) has disappeared. II tried many different steps to restore it like function key, F key, Shift-F, Backspace, etc but nothing worked. Can somebody please help with this issue?


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 6, 2018)

Shut down and retstart LR?


----------



## PJM (Jun 6, 2018)

OK Phil. Will try it out!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum PJM. Try F5 or Window menu > Panels > Show Module Picker.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 6, 2018)

You say your version is Lightroom CC 1.0. Can you check that again? If you really are using Lightroom CC 1.0 then the explanation of your ‘problem’ is simple: you are using the new cloud based version, which does not have modules like that.


----------



## PJM (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello all,
Phil: didn't work
Victoria: didn't work either
Johan: I believe you have the right answer. I should maybe move to lightroom classic CC
Big thank you to all of you! Great support!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh well spotted Johan!!


----------

